# help about sunvisor



## Kilia (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it possible to play a movie with the xtrons sun visor SV01 (dvd, usb ...) and make the same movie playing in the headrests HD705?


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

As long as there is an output on the visor and input on headrest all you have to do is connect them using those it will definitely work


----------

